# Looking for volunteers with Fiji GPUs to figure out ASIC Quality



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2016)

Send me a pm please, you need to have a Fiji-based card obviously


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2016)

bump, only two people so far. Did nobody actually buy Fiji?


----------



## bencrutz (Feb 29, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> bump, only two people so far. Did nobody actually buy Fiji?



no, i suppose no one in their right mind would even consider buying one


----------



## 64K (Feb 29, 2016)

A couple of guys here recently bought Nanos but maybe they don't come to the GPU-Z forum. Probably get a much better turnout if you posted this thread in the AMD Graphics Card forum.


----------



## Frick (Feb 29, 2016)

bencrutz said:


> no, i suppose no one in their right mind would even consider buying one



With the price cuts they're quite good honestly. Were I in the market for a high end card it would be the Fury, or even the Nano. Cheaper than the 980, at least where I live.


----------



## bencrutz (Feb 29, 2016)

Frick said:


> With the price cuts they're quite good honestly. Were I in the market for a high end card it would be the Fury, or even the Nano. Cheaper than the 980, at least where I live.



yeah, that damned price cut, wish i held back a lil bit longer, i would save almost 200 bucks and got a asus with 3 years warranty instead of msi (only 2 years warranty here)


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 29, 2016)

bencrutz said:


> no, i suppose no one in their right mind would even consider buying one



Hey now! I love my Fury! Prices be damned. I sold my apartment at the time so I a little extra cash to throw at my PC(was supposed to be a GFX/Monitor upgrade but ended up a whole new machine...)


----------



## bencrutz (Feb 29, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> Hey now! I love my Fury! Prices be damned. I sold my apartment at the time so I a little extra cash to throw at my PC(was supposed to be a GFX/Monitor upgrade but ended up a whole new machine...)



easy bud, i love mine too


----------



## n0tiert (Feb 29, 2016)

i´m in


----------



## wiak (Feb 29, 2016)

might be a little more Fiji owners over at reddit, w1zzard
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/


----------



## buildzoid (Feb 29, 2016)

I have 3 Fury Xs on hand. What do I need to do?


----------



## Absolution (Feb 29, 2016)

wiak said:


> might be a little more Fiji owners over at reddit, w1zzard
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/



https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/48ajxh/fury_owners_need_data_for_gpuz_tool/

There and overclock.net has a Fury thread too.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Feb 29, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> I have 3 Fury Xs on hand. What do I need to do?



Download GPU-Z 
\Top left hand corner
\\Read ASIC quality...


----------



## Absolution (Feb 29, 2016)

buildzoid said:


> I have 3 Fury Xs on hand. What do I need to do?



PM W1zzard for special instructions  (for real)


----------



## BoMbY (Feb 29, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Download GPU-Z
> \Top left hand corner
> \\Read ASIC quality...



GPU-Z 0.8.7 says "ASIC quality reading not supported on this card" on my Fury X. So I guess we need a special build.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 29, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> Download GPU-Z
> \Top left hand corner
> \\Read ASIC quality...


This won't work. Send me a pm here or email to w1zzard@techpowerup.com for instructions


----------



## Bloodslide (Mar 1, 2016)

awesome. PM sent.

hope you crack it.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 3, 2016)

I helped. 

I just found out the HWINFO beta can actually read a whole lot of FuryX sensor readings. For example VRM temperature, VDDC temperature, liquid temperature and etc. I really wish Wizzard can crack this. I prefer GPU-Z.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 3, 2016)

Yeah mate got one here. PM sent. Cheers.


----------



## xkm1948 (Mar 29, 2016)

Any updates on this project??


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 29, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> Any updates on this project??


No luck yet, and no time at the moment. Got a lot of data though.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 5, 2016)

So this project is dead?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 5, 2016)

Probably on hold untill new gen of cards released and shit loads of old cards flood market and they are more affordable


----------



## W1zzard (May 6, 2016)

ASIC quality is fully implemented for Tonga and Fiji in next GPU-Z release


----------



## xkm1948 (May 6, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> ASIC quality is fully implemented for Tonga and Fiji in next GPU-Z release



Cool! Can't wait to find out how bad my FuryX silicon is.


----------



## Szb84 (May 13, 2016)

Thanks just tested it with my Fury OC:


----------



## gupsterg (May 13, 2016)

I would have assumed with 1.212V I'd have higher quality ASIC (High LeakageID)?

I currently don't have the other 3 Fiji cards I owned, but their DPM 7 VID on stock ROM / settings was:-

Fury Tri-X STD 1.243V @ 1000MHz DPM 7
Fury X 1.250V @ 1050MHz DPM 7
Fury X 1.187V @ 1050MHz DPM 7

I would have assumed from the information by the Stilt that the samples which were 1.250V or close to it would have been Lower ASIC Quality (Lower LeakageID).

I have another card coming within the next few days and will check and post screenie of that.

@Szaby59 are you able to do registers dump via AiDA64 when on stock ROM / settings? cheers


----------



## Szb84 (May 13, 2016)

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  508 MHz, VID = 0.93100 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  717 MHz, VID = 0.93700 V
DPM3: GPUClock =  874 MHz, VID = 1.03700 V
DPM4: GPUClock =  911 MHz, VID = 1.07500 V
DPM5: GPUClock =  944 MHz, VID = 1.11200 V
DPM6: GPUClock =  974 MHz, VID = 1.15300 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1040 MHz, VID = 1.25000 V

Not just the DPM7 all are affected except 0 since from 1-7 the voltage is generated depending on the chip quality.


----------



## gupsterg (May 13, 2016)

Cheers  , the Fury Tri-X OC ROM is invalid for assessing stock VID DPM 7 IMO, as it's not at AMD stock clocks for Fury.

AFAIK the driver/ROM under EVV calculates VID per DPM at AMD clocks, deviating from it creates anomaly.

For example if I changed DPM 7 frequency on my Fury Tri-X STD to greater than 1000MHz I'd get 1.250V. In the case of Fury X cards which I had where DPM 7 @ 1050MHz lower than 1.250V increasing clock above 1050MHz resulted in 1.250V. The max EVV mode will make DPM 7 is 1.250V with clock changes from AMD stock.

*** edit ***

"Not just the DPM7 all are affected except 0 since from 1-7 the voltage is generated depending on the chip quality."

Yes, indeed  .

Default GPU clock per DPM + LeakageID + other GPU properties.

From what the Stilt stated in the case of other gen ASIC was within LeakageID band there is also good / bad ASIC. For example we take two identical LeakageID ASIC, one good and other bad, the bad ASIC will end up with higher VID where as good ASIC lower VID.


----------



## W1zzard (May 13, 2016)

Everybody with Fiji: please download GPU-Z 0.8.8, go to the validation tab and click submit, no need to fill out anything.

This will record your ASIC quality, for comparison with everybody else's.

At the moment there are only a few Fiji's in there, so your relative score is unrealistic.


----------



## gupsterg (May 13, 2016)

OK, cheers for info  , I'll highlight to members on OCN owners club plus the Fiji bios mod thread to do validation  .


----------



## stardreamer77 (May 14, 2016)

here is my Fury X


----------



## Eliovp (May 15, 2016)

Here's some of mine. Both are Nano. (took them yesterday before others started to check theirs "the reason why the percentage is still so high compared to others").

As mentioned over @ OCN, Nano's seem to show lower Asic quality than Fury (x)'s..



 

 

Both cards run stable with an undervolt of -100mV at stock core clock 1000 but with the memory decreased to 300.

Greetings


----------

